# Lexcorn _ 2010 Egg Thread



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

A good few successful pairings this Season & now the eggs starting to appear.

Ya, like others, we have experienced some bad luck. A couple of New Breeders presenting a majority of slugs in their clutch, which is an event that we are not familiar with in our lineage.

However, when you bring in New Blood you may, also, introduce the 'New Breeder Slug Syndrome' & this seems to have arrived this year!

Rather than present pairings the potential progeny from the clutches so far is listed below:

*PEWTER*
*AMELANISTIC* multi hetero
*GRANITE*
*BLOODRED*
*ANERY* hetero
*ANERY CHARCOAL*
*ANERYTHRISTIC PEWTER*
*STRIPE*
*HYPOMELANISTIC BLOODRED*
*HYPOMELANISTIC* hetero
*AMELANSITIC MOTLEY*
*MOTLEY*

and the ever faithful *WILD TYPE* multi hetero 

Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

This clutch is from the pairing:-

*PEWTER 'White-Sided'* male x *BLOODRED* hetero Lavender, Anery ph Amel, Charcoal.










An excellent example of good 'pearly white' eggs.

However, you've all seen eggs before.

For photo's of the parents visit the website.

Regards. Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Another couple of clutches today, providing the following cultivars:

*LAVENDER STRIPE*
*LAVENDER* ph Stripe
*GHOST BLOODRED*
*CORAL AVALANCHE*
*GHOST* hetero Diffused
*CORAL SNOW* hetero Diffused

LEX


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Yesterday's clutch presentation:-

*CARAMEL STRIPE*
*CARAMEL MOTLEY*
*BUTTER STRIPE*
*BUTTER MOTLEY*

Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

This morning we find the clutch presented by our *GRANITE *lady, who has been working hard overnight!










*30 _ FERTILE EGGS*

This pairing will produce the following cultivars:-

3/16 *PLATINUM*
3/16 *ANERY CHARCOAL*
3/16 *GHOST*
3/16 *ANERYTHRISTIC*
1/16 *POWDER*
1/16 *BLIZZARD ANERYTHRISTIC*
1/16 *CORAL SNOW*
1/16 *SNOW*

*ALL hatchlings are 100% hetero Diffused, some excellent projects with this bunch :mf_dribble:*

*Lex*


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Two more clutches over the weekend, we are coming close to the end of the 'clutch' Season now.

Our *Hypomelanistic Lavender* female (2007 lady, 1st Season of Breeding) has provided a grand clutch of:

*17 Fertile Eggs.*

One of the many pairings that have a few admirers & I'm pleased to announce that she did us all proud :halo:

Also, our new breeder *Anerythristic Pewter* presented her clutch on the same evening as the Hypo Lavender.

As both individuals in the Anery Pewter pairing are novice breeders the clutch was not our usual large quantity.

However, *8 Fertile Eggs* is a sufficient number for the project that we have in mind :whistling2:

Cheers. Lex


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

looks like you will be kept busy when these guys hatch.........also look forward to seeing you at donny..........kevin


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

kevchandler said:


> looks like you will be kept busy when these guys hatch.........also look forward to seeing you at donny..........kevin


Hello Kevin 

Ya, I think that the gals all decided to provide large clutches for me to deliberately keep me busy!

Rested 8 females this Season & still have my work cut out for me.

Have you a table @ IHS Doncaster or are you attending as a visitor?

Cheers. Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

And to add a little variation on a theme.

The 1st clutch of L.t. hondurensis is on the ground:









By lexcorn at 2010-06-04

Cheers. Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Although most of the clutches will be hatching during the month of July there are a couple that have, already, provided stunning neonates.

Here's a few for ya:









By lexcorn at 2010-06-28

Sired by our *Anerythristic Pewter 'white-sided'* male.

Cheers. Lex


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Gorgeous babies, as always, Lex. Your gonna need a good rest at the end of the season! :2thumb:


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Layla said:


> Gorgeous babies, as always, Lex. Your gonna need a good rest at the end of the season! :2thumb:


Cheers Layla : victory:

Ya, I have not had much time to take up date photo's of the 2010 kids.

However, I am getting there!

See you soon at the IHS Doncaster _ Sept show 8)

Lex


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

i hope you get a male coral snow for the kepton show
really wanting one as my names on your list :flrt:


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

celicachi said:


> i hope you get a male coral snow for the kepton show
> really wanting one as my names on your list :flrt:


This clutch is 'pipping' today, will know more in a few days time :no1:

Cheers. Lex


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

LEXCORN said:


> This clutch is 'pipping' today, will know more in a few days time :no1:
> 
> Cheers. Lex


i hope its soon :whistling2:

the wait is killing me :lol2:


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

LEXCORN said:


> Cheers Layla : victory:
> 
> Ya, I have not had much time to take up date photo's of the 2010 kids.
> 
> ...



Or maybe in Aug :2thumb:


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Layla said:


> Or maybe in Aug :2thumb:


'Tis true ........:whistling2:

Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Some further photo's from this year's Breeding Season:

*BLIZZARD/ POWDER*










This kid is from a *PLATINUM hetero Amel x GRANITE hetero Amel, Charcoal, Hypo *pairing.

Therefore, he is either a Blizzard or potentially a Powder.

However, in line with our policy, we will part with this chap as the lesser priced individual.

Also, in this clutch:

*ANERYTHRISTIC* hetero Diffused, Charcoal, Hypo
*CHARCOAL* hetero Diffused, Hypo
*GHOST* hetero Diffused, Charcoal
*SNOW* hetero Diffused, Charcoal, Hypo
*PLATINUM* hetero Diffused


Cheers. Lex


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Gorgeous baby Lex :2thumb: Thats a lovely cutch too.:no1:


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Layla said:


> Gorgeous baby Lex :2thumb: Thats a lovely cutch too.:no1:


Thank you :blush:

So where are all your lovely 2010 hatchlings then?

Cheers. Lex


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

LEXCORN said:


> Thank you :blush:
> 
> So where are all your lovely 2010 hatchlings then?
> 
> Cheers. Lex



Hiding coz I hardly get an replies on this forum if I take the time to post pics :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Layla said:


> Hiding coz I hardly get an replies on this forum if I take the time to post pics :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Don't ya know that you have 'all the time in the world' to provide multitudes of photo's for folks.........:whip:

Regards. Lex


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

*OPAL poss hetero Diffused, Stripe _ male*:











Lex


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

Im so glad I didnt look at him :Na_Na_Na_Na: STUNNING x


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Layla said:


> Im so glad I didnt look at him :Na_Na_Na_Na: STUNNING x


Ahhhh..........

But vee have vays of making you likeee :2thumb:

Cheers. Lex


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

LEXCORN said:


> Ahhhh..........
> 
> But vee have vays of making you likeee :2thumb:
> 
> Cheers. Lex


Haha :lol2:

Always enjoy looking at your photos Lex, both the photos and the animals are always stunning...

But I've got my own Lex-tastic Caramel Motley to look at everyday! :flrt:


----------



## LEXCORN (Feb 9, 2007)

Chromisca said:


> Haha :lol2:
> 
> Always enjoy looking at your photos Lex, both the photos and the animals are always stunning...
> 
> But I've got my own Lex-tastic Caramel Motley to look at everyday! :flrt:


Thank ya............

You have some good photo's yourself judging by those on your signature 

Regards. Lex


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

LEXCORN said:


> Ahhhh..........
> 
> But vee have vays of making you likeee :2thumb:
> 
> Cheers. Lex


I can hear a distant cackle lol :gasp::devil::lol2:


----------

